# Cory's



## dhoch (Jul 14, 2014)

Last night we lost Peaches, our Glofish, which was our cory's best friend. We now have one cory and three neon's in our 20 gallon tank. We want to get more cory's for Dozer (our cory). We don't want to overwhelm Dozer with too many new cory's (after the 6-8 week quarantine time) because she has been the only cory for about 8 months now. Should we start out slow and only put in one or two to start (Do you think that since she has been alone for so long that she may no longer accept more cory's). I have read that in order for them to be really happy they need a school of 6. (Would they be equally as happy with only 3) Our tank is cycled and I don't want to jeopardize it by increasing the bio load too much at one time and since we have a QT we can do this slowly. We also plan on getting another 5 neons so that they have a proper school as well.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Both The corys and the neons will be happier with groups of six+. IMO you could add the Corys at the same time without much problems as there bio load isn't that great. Sameness with the neons. I would add one species, wait for a while to check for spikes and then add the rest of the other species.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

You can keep 6-8 Corydoras and a small shoal tetras in the 70 liters. But it must be changed weekly 20 liter water. A bucket of cold, from the basement and a bucket of room temperature. I make it that way.
These fish feel more comfortable in the community


----------



## dhoch (Jul 14, 2014)

Many thanks, we do 50% water changes weekly plus regular maintenance. We are very careful to make sure that the water is within a degree of the tank before we put it in. We also run airstones in the buckets for at least 12 hours before we put it in the tank too. I think that the fish actually like the water changes and cleaning because they play with the equipment the whole time we are doing it and show zero signs of stress.


----------

